# orijen LBP questions



## MackMann (Mar 7, 2015)

Mack has been on Orijen LBP for about a month now and seems to eat it well. I feed 2 cups morning 6am and 2 cups for dinner 5pm. He eats it all up each time. My biggest concern is that 1 he does not seem to really be gaining much weight. He is 4.5 months is at 35 pounds. My other concern is that his stool seems to be soft and sometimes even almost runny. 

It has been told to me that he might just not be able to handle this food. Is it possible I should make a change to something else or adjust his diet? I have heard feeding to much could be what is causing the stool problems but I also want to make sure he is gaining weight which he doesn't seem to be doing a lot of 

Thank you for any help anybody has. Its always a battle with something it seems like!


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

Is the kibble the only thing he eats, or does he get any other treats or supplements that could be contributing to his stool?

Orijen is very high in protein (38%) compared to other LBP foods. This has always caused runny stools for me. 

I am not sure about the weight issue. The only thing I have noticed is that the feeding guidelines may not work so well depending on the individual dog.


----------



## MackMann (Mar 7, 2015)

I give him a couple small treats during the day. They are freeze dried beef liver. We are taking him to the vet today just for a check up and they sell science diet so I know they will say to switch him to that. I want to make sure I am giving him the best I can food wise. I know my mom who works at the vet said they had a 6 month come in that was 70 pounds so we have 1.5 months till the and he is only 35 so not sure if he is just small or what. His parents sure are not small.


----------



## Hennessy (Feb 9, 2015)

we recently switched from kirkland puppy to orijen LBP as well and my pup's stool are also soft and almost runny. It's been about a week and a half so far into the transition. My pup is 3 months at ~27-30 pounds. So we are essentially in the same boat as you with the soft and sometimes runny stools.


----------



## Fate_GSD (Oct 9, 2014)

Orijen LBJ caused loose/runny stool for my puppy. I switched to Orijen Six-Fish and the stool has been much better.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

I recently switched to Orijen LBP also (my boy refused Fromm LBP). His stools are great, no problems. He is a picky eater, sometimes he will eat nothing..2 cups..5 cups..every day is different. Luckily he has not lost weight.


----------

